# Big Gator Blank Question



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have had some requests for some monster rods in the last few months and I ran across this information on a florida shark fishing site. 

"They (Gator Glass) also had a 9 or 10 foot blank they sell to the folks who gig frogs in the Everglades and it looked very nice for 130 lb test."

Anyone ever lay hands on this rod? Just wanted some opinions. Im thinking about trying one out for the heck of it. Given the price of about $33 there is not much to lose. I know it has to be heavy. Not looking for a caster. Looking for a slower rod to be used as a pier fighting rod or for sharks and tarpon. (Yes we use 10ft heavers as fighting rods )


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

those things are animals from what i heard, made for planting in the sand and fighting sharks


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> those things are animals from what i heard, made for planting in the sand and fighting sharks


You're quite right there; Sir!

Lots of rod capable of pulling stumps, tomato stakes and other rugged tasks. Also makes a good pier rod; spiral wrapped, of course!

It would probably also make a good pool cue? JMHO C2


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's what I wanted to hear. Anyone know what finish is like? Iv got gators that are nice and smooth and some are those unsanded ribbed ones


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. Anyone know what finish is like? Iv got gators that are nice and smooth and some are those unsanded ribbed ones


both the 130 and the shark unlimited are unfinished ribbed,i normally will sand lightly with scotchbrite and 2 coats of P.G. or lumiseal,let the rod set up for a couple days and then its good to work on.you don't have to put the P.G. on if you like the unfinished look,this is just a personal prefrence.i've built at least a dozen pier heavers on both blanks and they really put up with the abuse,i actually stap on mine when it was laid up on the rail and came down on the rod full wieght and the dang thing about threw me off.bad arse blank for the money


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I did the sanding and PG thing on a gator live bait blank (cant remember the exact model) and it turned out well. Nice and smooth looking.

My major concern is the price of the frog gig blank as compared to the shark blanks. The shark blanks are 150+ and this blank is only $33 and they seem to be similar in size. I dont think the conconstruction of the blank could differ much between the two. Could the cost difference be a reflection of the intended usage? This blank seems to have heaver written all over it but the cost makes me question the difference. Maybe the thickness of the blank wall? The shark blanks are listed as xxheavy-slow while this blank is listed as light-slow.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm gonna guess the gigging blank is probably not as thick,i don't know what the specs are on a 3 prong gig,but its gotta be in the 22-28 mm tip size,hell for the price i'd order one and see,if anything it could be cut down for a boat rod or similar


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

The FROG10 is 10' , 1.2butt, 28tip, but only rated for 15-20lb line (?), and light-slow action.

I also found this on another forum. 

", I have a few 10' bottom rods and the very first one i bought was meant for gigging frog's... (frog Gig) its was rated for 20 lbs.... bull poop i have flipped fish onto piers that should have snapped that blank in half. the blank is light with thin walls so its not an unlimited blank, but it is strong and light. I am sure you can pay big bucks for a nice composite blank and if you have the money for it spend it, but for more bang for your buck you are better off buying a frog gig."

I think IM going to get one and see. Like you said spike, worst case I will cut it for something else.


----------

